# Looking for Saltwater fly fishing gear info



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

I want to get into fly fishing the gulf coast marshes for reds and specs. Where can I find info on what type of set up to get, flys to fish with, line types to use, etc, etc? I'd like to get a rod and reel for under 400 to start out.

I'm already an avid kayak angler and I would like to broaden my fishing experience with cracking the whip!

Thanks for any pointers or links on good info.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

jd.marshall said:


> I want to get into fly fishing the gulf coast marshes for reds and specs. Where can I find info on what type of set up to get, flys to fish with, line types to use, etc, etc? I'd like to get a rod and reel for under 400 to start out.
> 
> I'm already an avid kayak angler and I would like to broaden my fishing experience with cracking the whip!
> 
> Thanks for any pointers or links on good info.


3 books:

Fly Fishing In Salt Water: Lefty Kreh
Fly Fishing the Texas Coast: Chuck Skates & Phil Shook
Wade & Kayak Fishing on the Upper Coast of Texas: Ray Crawford

The last book is more of a where to fish book. It's also assuming you want to fish the upper coast. Crawford has a similar book for the middle and lower coast. Best place to buy is online through Austin Canoe & Kayak...they are out of print and very expensive on Amazon. I think ACC has them for like $20-25.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Here is good info*

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/...t=232996&sid=d7d141f0dbfd991d4315afe174c65f22

Joe


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

7,8 or 9 weight. With nine being more for wind and bigger flys. Weight forward (WF) lines with redfish, bonefish or saltwater tapers. The bonefish taper will be longer for casting farther with the other two being more for realistic casting distances to target fish. If you think you are going to do a lot of blind casting and want to cover more area then consider a bonefish taper. Fly line brands don't really matter, talk to people behind the counter about what they like and why, at least 5 different (experienced) people to form a decent idea of what you want. I would spend more money on the rod and not the reel. A fly reel only holds line and has a drag. If the drag is good and the reel holds up to saltwater then you have a good reel. $250 or less will get you a "good" reel. A rod that is a little stiff in the body and has soft tip will work (at least for me). I like the Sage Method or One, Salt Etc. or the TFO BVK or Mangrove. Also you could just get it over and get a G. Loomis NRX. There are a lot of good rods out there and most places that sell them will let you cast them.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'm leaning towards the TFO TiCr 8wt 9'.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

TFO and Redington are good rods. I have 5wt.7,8,9,10 wt rods from fishing in Denver to the Gulf coast. All in what you want to fish for. I fish ponds, for bass and perch also catfish. Houston Fly Fishers Club in Houston. The club has over four hundred member. A great club. I live in Victoria an a member, Fish most of the club outing.. The club has all the Fly Fishing Pros that can help you in all areas of fly fishing. Google it and take a look.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Any recommendations on flies for the bay and marsh. Will be throwing 8wt.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

jd.marshall said:


> Any recommendations on flies for the bay and marsh. Will be throwing 8wt.


Clousers, deceivers, seaducers, spoon flies, crease flies and poppers.

Baitfish, crab and shrimp patterns.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Redfish Crack


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

jd.marshall said:


> Any recommendations on flies for the bay and marsh. Will be throwing 8wt.


Bay, definitely could use a baitfish, mullet, shad imitation. Something like a steve Farrar or EP fish that holds its shape while wet. Deceiver fits in this zone too. Lots of good fish in 2-4 feet of water, need something that looks like a fish and slow sinks, along the lines of a corky, catch 2000, mirrodine. But obviously not heavy and solid like a lure. Size 1 and 2 baitfish work great for me.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

For rods in your price range I would recommend the Orvis Clearwater rod reel combo or the TFO Mangrove. But are excellent rods for bay fishing. For Flies you can break down the fishing into three sections top, middle, and bottom of the water column. So you need flies for each section. For top, poppers and gurglers in white/yellow is all you need. Middle Redfish Crack, Bendbacks, and Deceivers. Bottom, Clousers, shrimp, and crab patterns. Most of the time you will be fishing the middle section, so I would focus your efforts there. To make it simple I would start with poppers size 4, Crack, Bendbacks, Deceivers #2, Clousers #2 and #6. Get several of each in light, medium, and dark colors a you should be set. Good fishing.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Reel - Allen Alpha III Size 3 - $159

Rod - Whatever TFO Rod suits your casting style. I also like St. Croix rods. IMHO the St. Croix Legend Elite is a really good rod to learn on and is perfectly suited for sightcasting redfish. Only problem is they're discontinued, but I see them fairly regularly on ebay for cheap. Check craigslist, ebay and 2cool classifieds and you could probably score a sweet rod for under $200.

Line - For the majority of bay fishing, you'll want a floating weight forward line. It doesn't have to be a "redfish" or whatever species line. I actually use a bonefish taper line for most of my redfish adventures. Check Sierra Trading Post often and you could probably pick up a really great SA or Rio line for around $40. Sign up for their daily deals and you can easily get coupons for an extra 25-30% off with free shipping which will knock that price down even further. Keep an eye on the rods on STP as well. Last year I picked up an 8wt TFO Axiom for $100.

Flies - I tie a lot more than I have the opportunity to fish now a days. If you want, I can send you some flies.

As for more information, check this board as well as the fly fishing board on texas kayak fisherman and use the search option. Also, if you are in Houston, Orvis is running their free fly fishing 101 class every Saturday from now through June I believe.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks guys!. I ended up picking up an 8wt TiCRx TFO and a 7/8 Sabalos reel.

Now I need to hit the FTU fly bar.

Southpaw-I'll take you up on what ever you have to offer a fellow southpaw on flies! LOL

appreciate all the good info gents.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

bugchunker said:


> For rods in your price range I would recommend the Orvis Clearwater rod reel combo or the TFO Mangrove. But are excellent rods for bay fishing. For Flies you can break down the fishing into three sections top, middle, and bottom of the water column. So you need flies for each section. For top, poppers and gurglers in white/yellow is all you need. Middle Redfish Crack, Bendbacks, and Deceivers. Bottom, Clousers, shrimp, and crab patterns. Most of the time you will be fishing the middle section, so I would focus your efforts there. To make it simple I would start with poppers size 4, Crack, Bendbacks, Deceivers #2, Clousers #2 and #6. Get several of each in light, medium, and dark colors a you should be set. Good fishing.


Great info. I picked up some shrimp and crab looking things at orvis. Now for baitfish type/ popers/clousers? and maybe some spoons?


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

jd.marshall said:


> Great info. I picked up some shrimp and crab looking things at orvis. Now for baitfish type/ popers/clousers? and maybe some spoons?


Nice! I'd just google "redfish poppers" or "redfish clousers" for ideas on what you should look for when you hit the store.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

jd.marshall said:


> Thanks guys!. I ended up picking up an 8wt TiCRx TFO and a 7/8 Sabalos reel.
> 
> Now I need to hit the FTU fly bar.
> 
> ...


PM me your address and I'll send a few your way


----------

